# My old MK2 Granada Ghia (56k beware)



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought that i would post up a pic of my old Mk2 granada, before and after pictures, i was very pleased with the result.

BEFORE (when i brought it)


























AFTER (took me ages to get it in this condition)


























What do you think everyone?

Lee


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

looks smart but looks the same!!! lol:wave: :wave:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

That's a bit more depth and reflection :thumb: 
what was your process?


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

god I love mk2 Granadas! That car is the same age as me, lol

Always wanted a MK2 Ghia X Estate in metallic dark green

8)


----------



## bimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

riz said:


> looks smart but looks the same!!! lol:wave: :wave:


Check your eyes, the "after" pics show a shiney and reflective finish, big improvement when compared to the dull paint in the first pics. :thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

nice to see you got the original badges possible show winner there fella my old man wanted one of these but had the cortina ghia instead big mistake should have had the granny, love the car mate.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Last decent big car ford made IMO, and a great looking example you have there, certainly don't see many of them on the roads these days, far too many (sadly) ended up in the hands of the banger racing boys


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks fabulous,do you still own the car?


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

waxy said:


> Looks fabulous,do you still own the car?


I'm afraid i sold it a while ago, as couldn't get anywhere to store it...


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautifull mate nice work, i loved mine


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

lovely old beast... like it.


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. I love the MK2 Granada’s - especially the facelift one like this. 

I had a 2.8i Ghia X, wish I never sold it now.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Classic big Ford. Cowley had one in the Professionals.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice turn around there!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

nice work mate my old man had the 2.8 special in red with the white wheels awesome


----------

